# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  بهترین مارک صندلی اداری

## mahakchair

بهترین مارک صندلی اداری ، با رعایت اصول  صندلی ارگونومی میتوان محک را نام برد.قابل ارائه با روکش های چرمی و پارچه اینشیمن و پشتی یک تکه ساخته شده از فولاد با رویه کروم به منظور افزایش زیبایی و عمر محصولبهره گیری از مکانیزم کلاچی با قابلیت حرکت همزمان پشتی و نشیمن و قفل شدن در زاویه دلخواهبهره گیری از برزنت مخصوص و منعطف با بدن تعبیه شده بین لایه های رویه برای حفظ عمر رویه صندلیپایه پنج پر فولادی با آبکاری کرومجک تنظیم ارتفاع با کورس 8 سانتیمتربهترین مارک صندلی اداری را چگونه تشخیص دهیم؟
صندلی بهترین هست که تمامی اصول ارگونومی و استاندارد را رعایت کرده باشد.
صندلی 7310 قابل تولید با رنگ ها متنوع و روکش چرم و پارچه می باشد.
طراحی این محصول سبکی مدرن دارد
و مناسب فضای کار مدرن شما می باشد.
صندلی اداری با قیمتی مناسب کیفیتی عالی
تنوع بالا ، ارگونومیک و متناسب ساختار بدن شما.
محک را، محک بزنید ، ارگونومیک بودن را از نزدیک حس کنید

----------

